# Meet our newest addition...



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Since she will be doing both schutzhund and agility, I was not sure where I should post this! Excuse the double post! 

Meet Galaxy vom Kiahaus. Our newest Schutzhund/Agility girl. She was absolutely not planned and I am still a bit in shock that she is staying. 

"Lexi" came to us from our dear friends who imported the bitch in whelp from Europe. Lexi was an promising puppy and our breeder/friends wanted her in a working home. The right home didn't come along and since the breeder kept the sister and has another puppy held back looking for an agility home, she could not give time to all three. So she asked me to board/train Lexi for a bit until the right home came along.

3 weeks later she is staying. I loved this girl and her total enthusiasm but I already have two young German Shepherds and a Border Collie. My fiance (a very long time Malinois fan/owner), has been looking for a new puppy. His comment a few days ago was, "the only thing I can find wrong with her at 15 weeks old is that she isn't a Malinois". Next thing I know she is joining our family permanently  He travels a good bit to Iraq, Africa, and Afghanistan so I will still get to work her and he gets a great girl to train/trial when he is home. (at least when I let him! HA!)

Here is the video we made as a "sales" video just 6 hours before he said she could stay! Lexi puppy training- 15 weeks on Vimeo


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Really enjoyed the video, very nice work.

Congratulations on your new pup!

Welcome to you and Lexi.

She is gorgeous by way.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lexi puppy training- 15 weeks on Vimeo

WOW, love her engagement and playing with you on the video! Looks like a wonderful pup so you better keep up with the updates/photos/videos! :thumbup:


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks! She is a pistol!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats, she looks like a ton of fun!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats on a puppy from an excellent breeder!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow!!! Really impressive for such a young pup! Congrats


----------

